

NASA May Put Greenhouse on Mars in 2021 - rpm4321
http://www.space.com/25767-nasa-mars-greenhouse-rover-plant-experiment.html

======
pohl
This is an interesting experiment, especially juxtaposed with NASA's
meticulous sterilization of probes.

